# Last Chance for 2 titles at AB...



## Robert M. Blevins (Oct 22, 2006)

Two of our titles at Adventure Books of Seattle are being dropped at the end of the month.
The reason: We're getting out of the anthology business.

Although they are great titles, *'The First Bewildering Stories Anthology'* and the collection of time travel stories known as *'Time Pieces'* will only be available through October 30, 2006...then they are gone forever. 

You can view them here:
Current Titles


----------

